
Gemini Crypto Exchange Integrates with Privacy-Focused Brave Browser - aspenmayer
https://www.coindesk.com/gemini-crypto-exchange-integrates-with-privacy-focused-brave-browser
======
aspenmayer
> The Gemini Trading Widget is now live in Brave’s Nightly version, the
> testing and development version of Brave, and will go live in Brave’s
> general release in the next few weeks, the companies announced on Wednesday.

> Brave-verified content creators can now also custody their digital assets in
> a Gemini Creator Wallet.

------
scared2
I used to be a fan. Now they should change their name to shameless. Time to
support braver.

